# Hilfe! system Update unmöglich -> ABI_X86 Chaos

## obo68

Hallo, 

ich habe zum ersten Mal seid letzten Juni wieder ein Update machen wollen. Daß es mittlerweile regelmäßig „Hänger” 

gibt (Anbhängigkeiten, die Portage nicht lösen kann), daran habe ich mich schon gewöhnt. Doch diesmal bin ich echt 

verloren!

Ich versuche seid Montag vergeblich über dieses 'abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?' hinweg zukommen. Ich habe zwar 

schon im Forum gesucht, aber das hat alles nichts gebracht!

Soweit ich verstanden habe, geht es um 32bit-Bibliotheken auf 64bit-Systemen, oder? Also ich benutzte eigentlich nur 

64bit, welche Anwendungen sind denn konkret noch in 32bit? Zumindest bin ich mir nicht bewußt, 32bit-Programme zu 

benutzten.

Des weiteren ist mir aufgefallen, das sich die Verzeichnis-Struktur bei '/etc/portage' geändert hat. Dort liegen doch 

eigentlich nur Dateien, wie 'package.keywords' oder? In einigen Postings habe ich gesehen, das es mittlerweile ein 

'package' Unterverzeichnis gibt, was hat es damit auf sich? 

Aber mein größtes Problem ist das nicht funktionierende Update:

```
 # emerge -uD system

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.17 [2.15-r3] USE="-nscd% -suid% -systemtap%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmp-5.1.2 [5.0.2_p1] USE="-pgo%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.2-r1 [3.1.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.16.3 [5.12.4-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2 [2.4-r1] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1 [51.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.24 [7.0.23-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.1-r1 [7.2.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1 [1.0.8] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8 [1.0.7] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3 [2.2] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.6] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1 [1.1.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.32.4 [0.30.0] USE="-ssse3%" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1 [0.3] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1 [0.11.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1 [2.3.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46 [2.4.45]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2 [2.3.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1 [1.2.0] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.2] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.22 [0.21]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1 [1.4.0] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1 [1.14.2] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1 [5.0] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1 [0.4.2] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.9 [3.7]

[uninstall     ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.25 

[blocks b      ] media-sound/alsa-headers ("media-sound/alsa-headers" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.9)

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r1 [1.20.6] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.8.2 [3.7.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2 [1.2.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.12 [1.10]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.2-r1 [1.0] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.1.1 [2.1.0]

[ebuild  r  U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23 [0.9.12] USE="cairo%* glib%* graphite%* icu%* introspection%* truetype%*" 

[ebuild     U ~] app-admin/eselect-python-20140125 [20111108]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.22 [2.0.20]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3 [1.8-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1 [1.9] USE="-xkb%" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* -python2_6% -python3_2% -python3_3%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -python2_6% -python3_2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2 [1.5.0] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2 [1.3.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4 [1.1.3] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8 [0.9.7] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1 [5.0] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.2 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2 [1.6.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2 [1.1.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2 [1.4.0] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1 [1.1.3] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.1-r1 [2.3.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1 [0.4.3-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14 [1.1.13] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3 [1.1.2] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10 [1.0.7] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.2] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.11 [3.5.10] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  rR    ] x11-libs/pango-1.34.1 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2 [1.2.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.3 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.8 [1.0.7] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.12 [1.0.11-r1] ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-9.1.6 [9.1.2-r1] USE="vdpau*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc1_p20130921 [1.1.0_rc1_p20120319]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/freeglut-2.8.1 [2.8.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3 [20120417-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-6.4_p1-r1 [5.9_p1-r4] USE="-ldns%" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/perl-5.16 required by (dev-perl/Digest-Perl-MD5-1.800.0::gentoo, installed)

    =dev-lang/perl-5.16* required by (virtual/perl-digest-base-1.170.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 44 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl[-build] required by (dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.210.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl[-build] required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl[-build] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl[-build] required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl[-build] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.10.0::gentoo, installed)

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-51.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.1= required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.1= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.1= required by (sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/51.1= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/harfbuzz:0

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/harfbuzz:0/0=[icu(+)] required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4::gentoo, installed)

x11-proto/xcb-proto:0

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_single_target_python2_6(+)?,python_single_target_python2_7(+)?,python_single_target_python3_2(+)?,python_single_target_python3_3(+)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_2(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)] required by (x11-libs/xpyb-1.3.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

```

Für eine verständliche Erklärung wär ich echt dankbar!

Oliver.

----------

## Christian99

auf den ersten blick sieht es nicht nach einem abi_x86_[32,64] problem aus.

soweit ich das sehen kann, wird überall nur abi_x86_64 aktiviert, was ja das ist, was du willst.

abi_x86_32 braucht man für manche binäre pakete die man nicht selbst kompiliert. z.B. google-earth oder skype möglicherweise, aber ich weiß nicht ob die 32 oder 64 bittig sind, weil ich sie nicht verwende.

bei deinem updatet solltest du ein --newuse (-N) anfügen. damit werden auch pakete neu gebaut, die nur eine useflage änderung erfahren haben. ich glaube, das ist eines der probleme. es wäre auch hilfreich, wenn du --verbose noch verwendest, da sieht man dann bei den ausgaben alle useflags der pakete.

du kannst das ganze auch mal stückchenweise probieren zu reduzieren. also pakete, die keine probleme machen einzeln emergen. z.B. 

```
emerge -1 glibc gmp libtool
```

und so weiter, manchmal hilft das, oder aber zumindest wird es dann übersichtlicher.

also ein /etc/portage/package verzeichnis habe ich nicht. es gibt aber (schon ewigkeiten) die möglichkeit, dass ide /etc/portage/package.* Dateien Verzeichnisse sein können. oder was genau meinst du?Last edited by Christian99 on Thu Feb 13, 2014 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## obo68

So, erstmal herzlichen Dank, über das 'ABI_X86' und 'python_targets' Problem bin ich jetzt weg!

Das Problem war nicht 'ABI_X86', sondern die richtige Kombination von Python Targets. Das sieht

jetzt bei mir in 'make.conf' so aus:

```
ABI_X86="64"

PHP_TARGETS="php5.5"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 python3_3"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" 

```

Ach ja, das Newuse-Flag hatte ich vergessen, Danke!

Damit habe ich mein 'update -uDN system' endlich durchbekommen. 

Eigentlich käme jetzt das world-Update, aber was ich da so über systemd lese, schreckt mich echt ab!

Vor allem, das man an der initrd rumbasteln muß — wobei ich bisher noch kein vernünftiges HOWTO

dazu gefunden habe. 

Mein System hat — wie bei Unix üblich (oder sollte ich sagen, früher??) — /usr auf einer separaten 

Partition unter lvm. 

Und, was soll ich sagen, lvm2-2.02.103 will 'udev-208' mit static-libs Flag, cinnamon/gnome 3.8 wollen

-static-libs USE-Flag???

Ich bin ratlos ...

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

> Eigentlich käme jetzt das world-Update, aber was ich da so über systemd lese, schreckt mich echt ab! 

 systemd kommt doch nicht zwangsläufig auf Deine Kiste bei einem world update, oder ?

----------

## artbody

Bei mir so ähnlicher Vorgang

 :Crying or Very sad: 

irgendwie versteh ich nicht was da grad los ist

wenn ich 

emerge -uDN net-misc/curl

oder

emerge -uDN x11-proto/xcb-proto

so ausführe klappt alles ABER

bei emerge  -uDN x11-libs/libdrm

fängt das Problem an : 

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

net-misc/curl:0

  (net-misc/curl-7.35.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    net-misc/curl[curl_ssl_gnutls=,curl_ssl_nss=,curl_ssl_openssl=,-curl_ssl_axtls,-curl_ssl_cyassl,-curl_ssl_polarssl] required by (dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0-r3::gentoo, installed)

  (net-misc/curl-7.35.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-proto/xcb-proto:0

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-),python_single_target_python3_3(+)] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.9 required by (x11-libs/xpyb-1.3.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

```

package.use

```

>=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10 abi_x86_64 python_single_target_python3_3 python_targets_python3_3

>=net-misc/curl-7.10   curl_ssl_nss -curl_ssl_openssl
```

Den Part von oben hab ich mal in die make.conf geschrieben, allerdings hat es dann an anderen Paketen rumgemosert. deshalb PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET auch alle eingetragen

Python3.3 ist aktiv

```
 eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2

  [3]   python3.3 *
```

make.conf 

```
ABI_X86="64"

#PHP_TARGETS="php5.5"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 python3_3"

#PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_2 python3_3" 
```

so jetzt hab ich einfach mal das hier versucht  x11-libs/libxcb (required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge))

```
 emerge -uDN x11-libs/libxcb

 * IMPORTANT: 12 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-libs/libxcb

... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.17  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.25 [7.0.24]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.2.5-r3  USE="sqlite*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10 [1.8-r3] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.10 [1.9.1]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-proto/xcb-proto:0

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.9 required by (x11-libs/xpyb-1.3.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-),python_single_target_python3_3(+)] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

 :Embarassed: 

wäre toll wenn da jemand ein Tip hat

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich würde zunächst x11-libs/xpyb-1.3.1-r2 auf r3 updaten. Das benötigt  *Quote:*   

> >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1]
> 
> 	<x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.9

  (was du installiert hast), während r3 nur  *Quote:*   

> >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1

  benötigt. Kurz gesagt, xcb-proto > 1.9 passt nicht zu xpyb-xx.r2.

Dann würde ich dies entfernen  *Quote:*   

> >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10 abi_x86_64 python_single_target_python3_3 python_targets_python3_3 

 

Und dann schau mal ob sich x11-proto/xcb-proto updaten läßt

EDIT:

Also erstmal sorry für das Kauderwelsch - man soll einfach keine zwei Sachen gleichzeitig machen.

Was ich meinte war:

x11-libs/xpyb-1.3.1-r2 benötigt ein x11-proto/xcb-proto größer/gleich 1.7.1 und kleiner 1.9 - das hast du installiert, nämlich 1.8-r3.

x11-libs/xpyb-1.3.1-r3 benötigt lediglich >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7.1.

Also zuerst x11-libs/xpyb-1.3.1-r2 auf r3 updaten, dann läßt sich evtl. schon x11-proto/xcb-proto updaten.

Ich hoffe, das war verständlicher.

----------

